# Aristocrat Pear Wood?



## gavin guidry (May 21, 2012)

Dad and I cut a big chunk off the front yard aristocrat pear tree. I am from South Louisiana , I usually smoke with oak and Hickory. Is this pear wood any good?


----------



## pops6927 (May 21, 2012)

Any fruit wood is usually very good, gives a milder smoke than Hickory.  You would need to season it for at least a year, however.


----------

